# Effexor



## Rach (Aug 15, 2004)

My doctor prescribed Effexor for my IBS-D. I haven't taken it yet because the potential side effects and withdrawl symptoms scared me. Has anyone taken this, and if so, did it help?


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I have been on Effexor XR for a year. I was up to 75mg.Well I decided to try life without meds. So I did the wean down. If you do it S L O W L Y you will have low withdrawl side effects.I however found that with my persistant anxiety I needed something to keep me calm. So I went back on my Effexor at 37.5mg and I have been here for 3 months now. It to me is a good anti depressant/ anti anxiety. I suffer from GAD and this one has had the least effects on my brain as far as feeling tired and stupid. It also has a constipating effect and with my post gallbladder D this helps.Good luck!


----------



## Rach (Aug 15, 2004)

Thank you so much for your reply. Maybe I will give it a try. At this point, I'm willing to try anything. He wants me to take 37.5mg for 2 weeks and then go up to 75mg. Thanks!


----------



## LyndaG (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi Rach...I've also been on Effexor XR for about a year or so.For me, it's been the best antidepressant I've been on. (I'd taken Luvox quite a few years ago, but there are much better ones now...then I tried Remeron...horrid experience for me.)I say 'for me', because everyone is different, so meds don't all work the same for each person.My doctor has told me though, that Effexor is one of, if not the most frequently prescribed of the antidepressants.When you first go on any antidepressant there are side effects which gradually go away after about 2-3 weeks...this is due to your body becoming adjusted to the drug. Then once those wane...things s/b pretty much normal, at least it was for me.I'm on 75mg., started out at 37.5 and worked up, as your doctor said.And Vamplady is right about the gradual withdrawal, if you stop the meds (with your doctor's advice).Good luck...hope you feel better soon.Take care,Lynda


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I've been taking Effexor since October 2004 and have found it quite effective. When I first started, I had horrible side effects such as panic attacks. My doctor prescribed Klonopin for several days until I got through the initial period and I have had no problems since. I am currently taking 75 mgs. I suffered from anxiety and some depression and the Effexor has really helped. I no longer experience the anxiety feelings and the depression has gotten a lot better also. The only problem I have noted is some weight gain. I have started a regular exercise program which I hope will help with this. I had unfortunately gotten pretty lazy before from the anxiety/depression.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I am also on Effexor, but I take the extended release form. I take 75mg. before bedtime. It has reduced my spasm pain 90%. I'm much calmer, too. I don't have to take any anxiety meds with Effexor. Good stuff..







I'm very seldom constipated anymore. I still have some loose stools, but not runny D.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey I'm a 25 yr old male and I've been taking Buspar with Ativan as needed. I don't think Buspar is as effective as I innitially thought. What would Effexor do for me and my problems with D and anxiety? Would it help with those things? I have to go back to the doctors soon and am interested in this drug, thanks


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

sgae1979,One of the side effects of Effexor is constipation. Everyone is different though. It is a good medication for anxiety, post traumatic, general anxiety, obsessive compulsive, etc.. as well as depression. The list goes on.I found it helped a lot.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow, sounds pretty good if my problem is IBS-D and a good amount of anxiety, is it stronger then Buspar? Are doctors aprehensive about prescribing it?


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I will be honest with you. Buspar made my anxiety worse and about put me over the edge. Of all the depression/anxiety meds I have been on Effexor did far better for me. But again I will say we are all different and react different too.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks Vamplady, I don't really know what to think about Buspar, as I had to increase the doses the loopier I got and then had to cut back. I have to talk to my doc and see about Effexor. I notice I still have anxiety and don't think the Buspar is helping and it's the ativan that might be helping?


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

ive been on effexor (venlafaxine) for about 6 mths and ive not really seen any improvement, but ive had no bad side affects


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I repeat again how much Effexor has helped with the serotonin deficit problem I was having in the gut. I am very calm, cool, and collected..


----------

